
19 things I learnt reading the Node.js docs - bubble_boi
https://medium.com/@david.gilbertson/19-things-i-learnt-reading-the-nodejs-docs-8a2dcc7f307f#.bzx75cpkv
======
paulddraper
What I learned that viewing Node.js docs is that they're perhaps the most
unreadable docs I've seen, due to the bajillion point font making for ~30
characters per line.

[http://i.imgur.com/ijgFDDr.png](http://i.imgur.com/ijgFDDr.png)

Maybe they're in need of a web designer.

~~~
bubble_boi
And it gets bigger as your browser window gets narrower!

------
skeoh
Quick note about the section on "Relative paths": `fs` paths _are_ relative to
`process.cwd()` but `__dirname` reflects the directory that contains the
current file. Those two directories are not necessarily the same thing.

~~~
bubble_boi
I see now I wasn't clear on that. I've updated the example to show that the
paths won't be the same.

